# SimCity 3000 Unlimited won't run!



## Ultima2k7 (Jun 14, 2008)

I keep having problems with SimCity 3000 Unlimited Edition.When I install it and the play it,I see the Maxis logo and then I see the intro...I get excited after looking at the intro and then i wait a few secounds and...I heard the music,but no game.I even waited 5 minutes and it was just a black screen with music.I got off the game and searched on the internet for 30 minutes for a answer to my problem and got nothing.I need help on whats happening!!!

B.T.W-I own a Windows XP Home Edition.(Made in 2002,SimCity 3000 was made in 1999 or 2000.)


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

tell about your computer, cpu, ram, video card?


----------



## Ultima2k7 (Jun 14, 2008)

How do I get that info...


----------



## Ultima2k7 (Jun 14, 2008)

I only know about my computer and ram...
I got 256 RAM
My computer is Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (5.1,2600 Build)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html*

*Posting System Specifications*

Has this game ever worked on your computer? Have you made any hardware upgrades? Are your device drivers up to date? Any yellow or red flags in Device Manager?


----------



## Ultima2k7 (Jun 14, 2008)

....Nevermind...
I noticed that it happened because I checked the SimCity 3000 Unlimited file and I compared it to the files needed with a guy I know that also has SimCity 3000 Unlimited and I'm missing some files...I think I need to reinstall it...


----------

